# UPC interesting way of passing vat cut



## Frank (19 Jan 2010)

Just got a note from UPC saying that they are upping there prices.

VAT down price up thanks UPC.

Happy new year to you too.


----------



## pudds (19 Jan 2010)

Have they not heard of the 'recession' with this crowd its more a case of 'depression' for its customers.  *looks at horizon and can see greener pastures*


----------



## dtlyn (20 Jan 2010)

Frank said:


> Just got a note from UPC saying that they are upping there prices.
> 
> VAT down price up thanks UPC.
> 
> Happy new year to you too.




That's strange, they just added ESPN to my DigitalMax+ package for free....?


----------



## TarfHead (20 Jan 2010)

IIRC, the charge has gone up 50c a month.

They've added 3 ITV channels, 2 ESPN, 2 SKY, with a couple more (incl. FX) yet to come.

50c a month extra


----------



## Latrade (20 Jan 2010)

dtlyn said:


> That's strange, they just added ESPN to my DigitalMax+ package for free....?


 
What region is that? I know some around Dublin have ESPN on their DMax, but doesn't appear to come in the old Chorus regions.


----------



## PyritePete (20 Jan 2010)

ESPN free for all UPC customers this weekend, as said on TV3 this morning. Have also noticed extra ITV channels etc


----------



## dtlyn (20 Jan 2010)

Latrade said:


> What region is that? I know some around Dublin have ESPN on their DMax, but doesn't appear to come in the old Chorus regions.



Rathmines area?


----------



## TarfHead (20 Jan 2010)

Latrade said:


> What region is that? I know some around Dublin have ESPN on their DMax, but doesn't appear to come in the old Chorus regions.


 
Dublin North East
Was never a Chorus customer - Cablelink, then ntl, now upc.


----------



## Dinarius (22 Jan 2010)

I've seen the note on their website about ESPN being free this weekend.

What are the numbers of the new ITV and Sky channels? I haven't noticed them.

Thanks.

D.


----------

